# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Новейшая методика начального обучения игре на фортепиано

## Екатерина Олёрская

Предлагаю Вам познакомиться с новой методикой начального обучения игре на фортепиано. Обучение очень интересное и высокоэффективное. Гарантирует стопроцентное развитие чувства ритма и стремительно развивает технику. Созданы специальные сборники пьес и фонограммы для пианистов, а также азбуки чтения нот. Система приспособлена как для сильных учащихся, так и для ребят с неярко выраженными музыкальными  данными, великолепно подходит также для частных занятий и для уроков общего фортепиано, так как даёт очень быстрый результат! В этом шестиминутном ролике – краткая информация.

----------

Lilia (01.09.2016), Marsianka (30.09.2016), n@denk@ (24.07.2017), Septima_7 (22.09.2016), Бровика (12.09.2016), Инга Георгиевна (03.03.2019), Ирина Шаф (03.09.2017)

----------


## marmaladka

Екатерина, здравствуйте!!!!!!!! Как  можно приобрести материал??????

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Ольга Сергеевна! Ответила Вам  в личном сообщении.

----------


## Ольга Е

Я бы тоже хотела приобрести материал. Как это можно сделать?

----------


## Бровика

> Предлагаю Вам познакомиться с новой методикой начального обучения игре на фортепиано. Обучение очень интересное и высокоэффективное. Гарантирует стопроцентное развитие чувства ритма и стремительно развивает технику. Созданы специальные сборники пьес и фонограммы для пианистов, а также азбуки чтения нот. Система приспособлена как для сильных учащихся, так и для ребят с неярко выраженными музыкальными  данными, великолепно подходит также для частных занятий и для уроков общего фортепиано, так как даёт очень быстрый результат! В этом шестиминутном ролике – краткая информация.


Здравствуйте, Екатерина! Очень заинтересовалась Вашей методикой. Как можно приобрести материалы?

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Виктория Ивановна! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## varvara7371

Меня тоже заинтересовала ваша методика. Как можно приобрести ее?

----------


## Septima_7

Здравствуйте, Екатерина! Хочу познакомиться с Вашей методикой. Как это сделать?

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, ответила в личном сообщении. И ещё: больше материалов есть на странице http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141695

----------


## Анастасия2294

Екатерина, здравствуйте) Тоже интересно познакомиться с вашей методикой)

----------


## ОксанаД

Екатерина, доброго времени суток! Интересна Ваша методика. Как можно с ней познакомиться и на каких условиях?

----------


## sonat_a14

Екатерина,здравствуйте.Хотелось бы поближе  познакомиться с Вашей методикой.

----------


## Ленуля-красотуля

Здравствуйте, Екатерина. Как можно приобрести Ваш материал? Всё, что здесь есть, просмотрела,очень интересно!

----------


## olyamuz

Екатерина, здравствуйте! Как можно приобрести материал и сколько стоит?

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Ольга! Ответила Вам на email 
Уважаемые коллеги, отвечаю обычно в личных сообщениях)) А то смотрю на страницу, и как будто вопросы без ответов висят :Meeting:  Как -то тоскливо стало.

----------


## n@denk@

Заинтересовало))) Где и как можно преобрести?

----------


## aven1854

Добрый день .Напишите и мне в личном сообщении по поводу сборников.Очень заинтересовала методика.

----------


## Ирина Шаф

Екатерина, здравствуйте. Ваш материал очень интересен . Хотелось бы узнать , как приобрести , чтобы освоить и пользоваться в дальнейшем ...

----------


## АннаОс

Пожалуйста. пришлите информацию о приобретении материалов

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Дорогие коллеги! Отвечаю всем в личных сообщениях  :Smile3:  
Также приглашаю всех посетить мой сайт, 
посвящённый этой методике https://www.fortepiano-olerskaya.com/

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

*Инновационная методика обучения игре на фортепиано РУЧНЫЕ ПЬЕСЫ*


По случаю нашего профессионального праздника Дня учителя, 
предлагаю скачать бесплатно несколько пьес. 
Желаю всем педагогам творческого вдохновения, крепкого здоровья, терпения и любви! 
[img]http://*********net/10138898m.jpg[/img]
«Утро в Еравне» -  пьеса для начинающих на развитие навыка игры на чёрных клавишах. В нотах предлагается тренировка смежных пальцев 2-3-4. Однако, можно потренировать и группу 1-2-3 или 3-4-5 пальцы, либо все три группы. Представлены варианты пьесы: с мелодией в правой и левой руке. В итоге мы имеем 6 вариантов исполнения пьесы, и Вы можете использовать как все шесть, так и любое нужное в работе число вариантов. А также, не забывайте о своём праве, озвученном мною в предисловии сборника «Ручные пьесы,  изменять любые составляющие текста в целях оптимального использования материалов методики для каждого конкретного ученика. К пьесе «Утро в Еравне» прилагаются 3 фонограммы: в медленном и относительно быстром темпе. 

[img]http://*********net/10123538m.jpg[/img]
«Осенний ветер» - виртуозная пьеса с возможностью лёгкого безнотного разучивания. Смотрите видео в комментариях. Фонограмма к пьесе не предусмотрена.

"Маленький котёнок" - пьеса для самых маленьких на одной нотке с фонограммой.

"Волнение" - также пьеса для начинающих на соединение двух пальцев легато с фонограммой.

[img]http://*********net/10153237m.jpg[/img]
"Танец попугаев" - пьеса для выработки упругого стаккато при игре трезвучий с фонограммой.

Скачивайте пьесы на моём сайте на странице https://www.fortepiano-olerskaya.com...a-skachivaniya

----------

sonat_a14 (15.10.2017), Мопстик (27.10.2017)

----------


## Dina 22

Здравствуйте, Екатерина! Хочу познакомиться с Вашей методикой.

----------


## Натали Птичка

Здравствуйте. Меня заинтересовала данная методика. С какого возраста можно по ней заниматься с ребенком? Как ее приобрести? И стоимость? Можно в лс.
Спасибо

----------


## Ольга Лукьянова

Добрый день! Заинтересовалась вашей методикой!

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Ольга! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении. Или Вы можете написать мне на olerskay@mail.ru

----------


## FirstMusicFamily

Екатерина, здравствуйте.
Заинтересовала методика пьес-упражнений. На сайте указана устаревшая стоимость - 2000 рублей.
Планируем выводить детское обучение фортепиано в отдельное направление, хотели бы обсудить применение
Вашей методики на условиях франшизы (партнёрских условиях) с возможностью официального представительства.
Отпишите пжлста в личку или по контактам в профиле.

----------

